# Help! I want to make a video



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Anyone play around with video editing? I need some help putting a sort video together for advertising purposes. I just don't have anything other than a tablet.

I took a bunch of video yesterday filming a bathtub reglaze, but now I need to put it all together and narrate it. Anyone want to help?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Youtube has a pretty good editor. Try this

or this- 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3ypVoN4NVM


----------

